# I got hedgehogs for Christmas



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I got three new hedgehogs for Christmas, one from my hubby and one from each of my daughters.

Phil, my hubby, got me the Swarovski crystal hedgehog Spike. 









My daughter Jess got me the Mr Pricklepants figure. 









My daughter Lacie designed a pendant for me. I gave her a couple of my favourite pictures and she made up the design and then had it commissioned. It is white gold with garnet eyes. Garnet is my birthstone. It is absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Wow! You scored big time!  Love them all but the last one is by far my favorite,so creative!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

How sweet of them! That necklace is just amazing!! All that detail.


----------



## wrigley (Nov 21, 2010)

Oh my gosh! What a wonderful family you have! Lucky you! They're all beautiful but the necklace is such a creative idea. Beautiful!


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

I absolutely love the necklace! Congrats on the hedgie loot.


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

They are all very pretty but the pendant is just amazing!  Lucky you!


----------



## abrowndog (Nov 26, 2010)

LOVE!!!

Where can I get that necklace for my daughter???


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

abrowndog said:


> Where can I get that necklace for my daughter???


You can't. It's one of a kind.


----------



## abrowndog (Nov 26, 2010)

And uhhhh....where do you live?

If you see flashlights near your windows, it's NOT me.


----------



## poetic (Nov 30, 2010)

Hedgie goodies are the BEST goodies. That necklace is positively wonderful.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

I LOVE the pendant! It would go perfectly with the charm I got for my Pandora bracelet:










Look at his little hedgie feet!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

abrowndog said:


> And uhhhh....where do you live?
> 
> If you see flashlights near your windows, it's NOT me.


You don't stand a chance. It is securely guarded by 11 watch hedgies and 4 watch cats. The cats will surround you, giving a false sense of security that all they want is treats, while the hedgies take their positions to huff at you, jab you with their quills and poop on you. Consider yourself warned. :lol: :lol:


----------



## abrowndog (Nov 26, 2010)

HA! Like I haven't been huffed, puffed and quilled before. Not only do I have an attack hedgie, but I have a 12 year old daughter who makes a mad hedgie look like a baby bunny when she's in a snit.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

abrowndog said:


> HA! Like I haven't been huffed, puffed and quilled before. Not only do I have an attack hedgie, but I have a 12 year old daughter who makes a mad hedgie look like a baby bunny when she's in a snit.


All I can say is I hope that 12 year old will grow up & make you a necklace. Otherwise...it doesn't look good. :lol:


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

lol  Those hedgies are gorgeous, I especially love the crystal one.


----------



## Ophelia (Dec 10, 2010)

Haha, my boyfriend AND his parents got me hedgehog chocolates from Purdy's.  So delicious, so evil. Mwahah.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Nancy! I also got the Swarovski crystal hedgie from my Godchild! Since I cannot have a real hedgie, my family gives my other kinds of hedgies!


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

the pendant is unique. lucky, lucky you!


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

That pendant is just beautiful! You're a very lucky mom.


----------



## schmelderz (Jul 7, 2010)

I'm so jealous! What wonderful presents, Nancy! I'll be on the prowl for hedgehog stuff now :lol:


----------



## RalphsMum (Oct 14, 2010)

Oh my, those gifts are lovely. The pendant is awesome!

Miss C - loving the hedgie charm


----------

